# VÌ SAO CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TIẾNG ANH GRAPESEED DÀNH CHO TRẺ EM LẠI VƯỢT TRỘI?



## Giang Nguyễn (18/8/20)

VÌ SAO CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TIẾNG ANH GRAPESEED DÀNH CHO TRẺ EM LẠI VƯỢT TRỘI?

Bởi GrapeSEED biết trọng tâm tiếng Anh nằm ở đâu.

 Chương trình tiếng Anh GrapeSEED không bắt đầu giảng dạy bằng những cấu trúc ngữ pháp khó nhằn, những từ ngữ “vừa dài vừa khó”, mà bắt đầu với những từ có tần xuất sử dụng cao trong giao tiếp tiếng Anh như:
𝗜, 𝗔𝗡𝗗, 𝗧𝗛𝗘, 𝗬𝗢𝗨, 𝗧𝗢, 𝗔, 𝗧𝗛𝗔𝗧, 𝗜𝗙, 𝗢𝗙, 𝗜𝗡.




10 từ ngữ này chiếm khoảng 25% trong ngôn ngữ giao tiếp tiếng Anh. Chính vì vậy, đây là những từ ngữ nền tảng giúp các bạn nhỏ giao tiếp tiếng Anh trôi chảy.

Chương trình GrapeSEED biết cần đặt trọng tâm giao tiếp ngoại ngữ ở đâu, các bạn nhỏ khi học GrapeSEED sẽ dễ tiếp thu, dễ giao tiếp và thành thạo tiếng Anh hơn.

Liên hệ tư vấn lớp học tiếng Anh GrapeSEED
Active & Bright English - Trung tâm Tiếng Anh GrapeSEED Cầu Giấy
Địa chỉ: Tầng 2A, Tòa N09B2, Thành Thái, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
Hotline: 0902.270.788
Website: https://activeandbrightenglish.com/home
Fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/activeandbrightenglish/


----------

